

A data pipeline built with capnproto-rust and ZeroMQ - dwrensha
http://dwrensha.github.io/capnproto-rust/2014/01/04/zmq-explorers.html

======
portmanteaufu
I'm impressed by the rate at which Rust has begun accumulating serious ports
of and bindings to valuable libraries.

There's already varying levels of support [1] for a number of serialization
and compression formats, databases and computation frameworks.

Obviously there's still a long ways to go before Rust can be considered a
'batteries included' programming experience, but it's exciting to see how fast
the community has put this together.

[1][https://github.com/mozilla/rust/wiki/Note-wanted-
libraries](https://github.com/mozilla/rust/wiki/Note-wanted-libraries)

~~~
dwrensha
I think the healthy library ecosystem is due in so small part to the fact that
a lot of people want to learn Rust; porting an existing library can be an
excellent way to do that.

------
bascule
Nice! I've been wanting to play around with this particular combination (Rust,
Capn' Proto, and ZeroMQ) myself. Glad to see others are doing it.

